# just someone to keep my house clean



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

*"A Man Needs A Maid"*

My life is changing
in so many ways
I don't know who
to trust anymore
There's a shadow running
thru my days
Like a beggar going
from door to door.

I was thinking that
maybe I'd get a maid
Find a place nearby
for her to stay.
Just someone
to keep my house clean,
Fix my meals and go away.

A maid. A man needs a maid.
A maid.

It's hard to make that change
When life and love
turns strange.
And old.

To give a love,
you gotta live a love.
To live a love,
you gotta be "part of"
When will I see you again?

A while ago somewhere
I don't know when
I was watching
a movie with a friend.
I fell in love with the actress.
She was playing a part
that I could understand.

A maid. A man needs a maid.
A maid.

When will I see you again?


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

i love this song, it is so tragic. that love gets sucked into the vacuum of monotonous daily life.


----------



## jorhahiltan (Nov 16, 2021)

You see that your house is a chaos even after you have cleaned. Why one must bother trying the impossible? To tell you what can be done. For one thing, those people whose house seems clean always do not live in uncertainty. Another reason - people have a propensity to occur unexpectedly. The second reason enough for me to make the path to the bathroom debris is allowed. Also the bathroom itself is clean, with hints of pine.


----------

